# Walter Grey



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is a nice update. You deserve a simpler home life with all of the various special needs companions.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

That is excellent news - and well done to the dogs for being so helpful!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Catherine, thank you all I can do is go day to day with Walter. I have more hhope for him these days.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I love that the poodles "rat" on Walter. Poor kitty can't even yak in peace. Glad that it is working out well.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Glad to hear a good update on Walter. He is such a wonderful kitty to you.


----------

